

What emotion does your powerpoint slide convey? - profgarrett
http://profgarrett.com/2011/12/30/what-emotion-does-your-slide-convey/

======
a_a_r_o_n
If you watched the second video and thought "wait, I want to see those two
black and white slides!"

Here's the same guy, same-ish lecture on a different day, and you get to see
the pay off:

The Wonder and Beauty of Teaching Physics:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJVvtOy-ukE>

